
Android Studio 3.1 Stable - dirtylowprofile
http://android-developers.googleblog.com/2018/03/android-studio-3-1.html
======
wpdev_63
Android Studio, and in turn, Jetbrain's IDE are an absolute godsend for
productivity. Quick actions, macros, shortcut egornomics, etc. are top notch
and make me a happy developer. I would even dare to say, it's a better IDE
than Visual Studio.

 _runs for cover_

~~~
bmpafa
I'm a JavaScript / typescript guy, so for me these past few years VS code has
been leaps and bounds ahead of WebStorm w/ extensions,etc.

But lately I've been using Datagrip for SQL stuff,and geez, did Jetbrain crush
the competition w/ this product.

...once I switched the shortcuts to match VS Code's, that is

~~~
adl
Could you elaborate? VS Code is faster/leaner than WebStorm, that's for sure,
but are there any specific workflows that you feel VSCode is better than WS?

~~~
bmpafa
I found WebStorm a bit overwhelming when I first tried it (I was fairly new at
the time), which made any workflow a little difficult for me out of the gate.

That, and I remember Staples of the JS ecosystem (eg ESLint) being somewhat
difficult to set up. Maybe they were simple if one knew the Jetbrain
workflows, but for me, esp. compared to VS Code, it seemed a huge undertaking
just to get ESLint to work.

Actually, here's an SO question I posted awhile back about ESLint in WebStorm
(well, intelliJ). This was shortly before I made the switch to Code.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34700062/intellij-
plugin...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34700062/intellij-plugin-
airbnb-eslint-w-react)

~~~
akx
These days PyCharm (and as such, probably WebStorm too) just auto-configures
itself to ESlint files if it detects it's installed.

------
clumsysmurf
Android Studio has such a fat ass. Every release it, and gradle, want more
memory to do the same thing. I'm hoping that the tools devs improve or review
the resource usage of the gradle plugin, etc. VS Code and the flutter tooling
are svelte in comparison.

~~~
realharo
To be honest, everything about Android seems like a bit of a mess to me - the
APIs, the tools, plus all the things from the user's perspective.

~~~
V-2
Yes it's a dirty world overall, but Android Studio - all its issues
notwithstanding - is a great improvement over Eclipse regardless, and an
awesome IDE. At least in terms of software design as such.

------
Abishek_Muthian
I hope the memory enhancements show considerable improvements. I've seen
people with >32 GB memory complaining that AS eating enough RAM to affect
productivity.

Tip: If you have dual GPU system try launching AS, android emulator, Idea, WS,
Pycharm, with the discrete GPU i.e (Linux/ATI in my case).

'DRI_PRIME=1 ../studio.sh'

bash -c "LD_PRELOAD='/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6' DRI_PRIME=1 ../android-
sdk/emulator/emulator -avd Nexus_5X_API_27 -gpu host"

I have seen considerable improvements in productivity for the same codebase
with 3rd gen corei5 with ATI 7400M series GPU vs 7th gen corei5 with intel
integrated gpu both having same memory. The OS setup is same.

Obviously, java by itself isn't using the VRAM; I assume the visual rendering
of IDE's & emulators use it and leaves enough RAM for the AS to gulp.

~~~
tstieff
I've found that giving IntelliJ (or Android Studio) too much memory can
actually backfire. The Java process ends up using all the memory you give it,
but this also results in long GC pauses past a certain point. If you're
curious, turn on the memory inidicator in the app with Settings -> Appearance
-> Appearance -> Show memory indicator. I've found 2gb - 4gb to be the sweet
spot depending on project size.

------
on_and_off
I was going to say that this is not a very big update but it brings
[https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/#v2017-3](https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/#v2017-3)

and with it, type hints.

This should be very useful in kotlin with rx. map calls are often hard to
follow without explicitly writing types.

This sounds like the best of both worlds.

------
cseelus
Has anyone here worked with 3.1 as well as Xcode and can say something about
the simulator experience of Android Studio?

~~~
CodeWriter23
I’m an iPhone and Mac user. Can’t say I gave the Android emulator a good
chance for me to like it. But just a couple of tries had me reaching for the
Samsung J30 I picked up for on-device debugging. The emulator was pretty slow
is why. Sounds like they worked on that for 3.1 though.

------
satysin
I am surprised Google have not acquired JetBrains by now. Android Studio being
based on their IntelliJ platform and Kotlin getting first class support in
Android is investing a hell of a lot in a relatively small foreign company.
Kinda strange as Google have acquired larger companies for less (less reliance
not value).

~~~
realharo
I really hope that doesn't happen.

